# Probably an N?



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@Cosmic Hobo

You've got me convinced now that you're an ISTP.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Teybo said:


> @_Cosmic Hobo_
> 
> You've got me convinced now that you're an ISTP.


lol

Also, don't know why I'm still following this thread. So much text...


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

:laughing:

It's a bunch of NTP's, talking about themselves and each other, what do you expect?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> lol
> 
> Also, don't know why I'm still following this thread. So much text...


Because you're fascinated. Admit it. There's a horrifying fascination in watching this thread unravel.

Besides, don't you want to see how long this thread can get? Nine pages - only ninety-one to go! We can do it, folks!


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Teybo said:


> @_Cosmic Hobo_
> 
> You've got me convinced now that you're an ISTP.



I've been leaning ESFJ myself. It's compelling, if you read between the lines a little.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Teybo said:


> :laughing:
> 
> It's a bunch of NTP's, talking about themselves and each other, what do you expect?





Teybo said:


> @_Cosmic Hobo_
> 
> You've got me convinced now that you're an ISTP.





Pelopra said:


> I've been leaning ESFJ myself. It's compelling, if you read between the lines a little.













Anyway, this thread certainly got me thinking... and that is always good, I suppose.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Pelopra said:


> @_arkigos_
> 
> 
> Possible indicator for Ne-Ti: Request clarification/refined definition for question (Multiple possible interpretation, and a need to answer precisely)?
> Just something I've seen a lot.


This. I entirely relate to this, and do it quite often, surprised I haven't seen this in relation to the functions before.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> This. I entirely relate to this, and do it quite often, surprised I haven't seen this in relation to the functions before.


I do it too ("what do you mean when you say...?"), so maybe in particular it's related to Ti?


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Ellis Bell said:


> I do it too ("what do you mean when you say...?"), so maybe in particular it's related to Ti?


I think it's definetly Ti driving it, but I'd think it'a more common for Ne/Ti because Ne is seeing all the possibilities, and Ti is asking for a narrower definition. I'm sure Se/Ti has the same problem, but likely not to the same degree.

My mom got particularly annoyed at me a few minutes ago when we were discussing interlocutory appeals and I asked her to redifine her statement, and she said, "You know what I mean," to which I responded, "I have a general idea, but you could also be referring to several other things, and I'm trying to make sure we're on the same topic," and she got really frustrated and stopped talking.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, whenever the reasoning isn't directed towards the objective, in accordance with objective laws, it requires clarification to know what it "really is saying" .... 

I do think Ne makes the aforementioned confusion more likely to happen, because the magnitude of data considered by Se rises in relation to experiential detail, whilst for Ne, different story. With Ti+Ne the only objective outlet is Ne, and the reason Ne is so "unfiltered" in a sense is it is compelled to see the possibilities by the objectivity of the situation, so e.g. like @_Jabberbroccoli_ said to his mom, he will not arrest the form suggested by the situation as subjectively seen driving it, hence preferring to ask for extra directions of clarification.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> but I'd think it'a more common for Ne/Ti *because Ne is seeing all the possibilities*


And Ni does...?

I use this phrase all the time "what do you mean when you say..." and phrases like it @Pelopra. It's rather that you'd wish to avoid misunderstandings than being anything function related.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I think for me with strong-ish Ni, I recognize that there are alternate meanings to what someone says, so I need to have that kind of clarification so the issue is settled in my mind.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Definitely the same issue occurs with Ni as well, in my experience however, there's a bit less of an exhausting flavor to Ti-Se for a certain reason in my experience..... They might ask for more data or for clarification. However, Ne is irrational, objective, and intuitive, and hence upon receiving the data, there might be an explosion and a temptation to go "If the data suggested this, I'd classify the scenario this way ..." and continue this way sort of indefinitely.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

So it doesn't necessarily have a functional correlation. Plenty of things don't. Unless we could dissect each type of clarification request and see whether they come from different places.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Pelopra said:


> Unless we could dissect each type of clarification request and see whether they come from different places.




Bingo, you got the point of my post, hah.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

This is how I think as an INTJ and it's anything but linear:



Another, perhaps less messy, example:


It perfectly demonstrates what Gulenko calls dialectic-algorithmic cognition that INTJs, ISFJs, ENFJs and ESTJs possess.

Another way of putting is that DA cognition tends to follow the structure of a flowchart.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, whereas Ne is like, "ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ", "How about P? It's a cool letter. Ohshit wait the doesn't work, but if I go a letter up...? No wait, back down a few letters. Eh, nevermind, how about U?", *simultaneously processes W B and E for no apparent reason*, "I'VE GOT IT! IT'S L! But wait, in Spanish two Ls sound like a Y! Wait, we're speaking English, nevermind."


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Kamishi said:


> This is how I think as an INTJ and it's anything but linear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I left out the loops that keep coming back to themselves and other stuff but you get the idea. if Ni is a flowchart Ne is a fractal.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Kamishi said:


> This is how I think as an INTJ and it's anything but linear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 74321


I left out the loops that keep coming back to themselves and other stuff but you get the idea. if Ni is a flowchart Ne is a fractal.


edit: bah, why did that come out so small and unreadable? =(


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@Pelopra Try to upload to a site such as Photobucket or Tinypic and link back the image from there. That's what I do, so much better. 

By the way, your cognition may or may not be represenative of Ne. It really depends. If anything, I get the impression that your cognition style based on how you visually depicted it seems a lot like holographic-panoramic, and the types that are HP are INTP, ESTP, ISFP and ENFP.


----------

